# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Varikkoalueilla vieraileminen

## Duracell

> Viimeksi muistaakseni 30.-31.12. välisenä yönä, eikä tuolloin ajantasauspysäkeistä kertovia papereita ei ainakaan näkynyt missään päin Ilmalan taukotiloissa, ilmoitustaululla tai muuallakaan - tai sitten en vain huomannut niitä. HelB:llä vastaavanlainen lappunen on ainakin minun mielestäni aika näkyvällä paikalla Varhan taululla.


Eli tässä juuri tunnustit tunkeutuneesi yksityisalueelle, todella hienoa. Älä ihmettele jos joku heittää ei niin hienovairaisesti pihalle ja maijan kyytiin. Pitänee ottaa puheeksi töissä että siellä on tällaista liikennettä yöaikaan niin ovet säppiin ja kameroita lisää. 
Ei ihme että varikolla katoaa kuljettajien tavaroita taukotilasta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli tässä juuri tunnustit tunkeutuneesi yksityisalueelle, todella hienoa.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että nimimerkki Wade on toiminut jossain asiakashaastatteluhommissa, ja sitä myöten olisi ainakin jossain määrin ei-asiaton henkilö henkilökunnan tiloissa. Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että olisi mitenkään hyväksyttävää tai edes sallittua levitellä julkisuuteen tietoa siitä, mitä lappuja milläkin ilmoitustaululla on tai ei ole.

----------


## Duracell

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että nimimerkki Wade on toiminut jossain asiakashaastatteluhommissa, ja sitä myöten olisi ainakin jossain määrin ei-asiaton henkilö henkilökunnan tiloissa. Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että olisi mitenkään hyväksyttävää tai edes sallittua levitellä julkisuuteen tietoa siitä, mitä lappuja milläkin ilmoitustaululla on tai ei ole.


Mikäli on Toimitusjohtajan lupa olla siellä, se on eri asia. Muutoin ei ole mitään asiaa varikolle tai henkilöstön tiloihin. Kummallista toimintaa... 

Sinällään vaikka tuntisi jokusen kuljettajan niin sekään ei oikeuta olla varikkoalueella ilman asianomaista lupaa.

----------


## wade

> Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että olisi mitenkään hyväksyttävää tai edes sallittua levitellä julkisuuteen tietoa siitä, mitä lappuja milläkin ilmoitustaululla on tai ei ole.


Pyydän käytöstäni nöyrästi anteeksi. Pidän jatkossa suuni supussa kaikesta Pohjolan Liikenteen ja muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden asioista.

----------


## Nak

Itse asiaan liittymättä, minua alkaa kiinnostaa mitä valtion salaisuuksia siellä Ilmalan varikon seinällä seisoo Jos joku ei vielä ole eksynyt nimimerkin wade ylläpitämälle blogi sivustolle, niin tiedoksi näille että hänell on muutamiakin tuttuja töissä kyseisessä yrityksessä joiden seurassa on varikolla käynyt. Tässä ei omastä mielestä ole mitään väärää. Myöskään waden "vuotamat" tiedot varikon tiloista eivät ole liikesalaisuuksia, käytännössä kun wade on vain todennut, ettei ole edes nähnyt mitään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse asiaan liittymättä, minua alkaa kiinnostaa mitä valtion salaisuuksia siellä Ilmalan varikon seinällä seisoo.


Niin muuten minuakin.

----------


## vristo

> Pyydän käytöstäni nöyrästi anteeksi. Pidän jatkossa suuni supussa kaikesta Pohjolan Liikenteen ja muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden asioista.


Pyydän itse anteeksi, ehkäpä kärkevää kirjoitustani. Olisithan voinut heti aluksi kertoa olevasi töissä joukkoliikenteen parissa, niin kukaan ei olisi ihmetellyt käyntiäsi varikkotiloissamme. Seuraavan kerran tule ihan reilusti tervehtimään, kun siellä asioit, ok? Arvostan joukkoliikenteen parissa työskenteleviä ammattilaisia.

----------


## zige94

> Eli tässä juuri tunnustit tunkeutuneesi yksityisalueelle, todella hienoa. Älä ihmettele jos joku heittää ei niin hienovairaisesti pihalle ja maijan kyytiin. Pitänee ottaa puheeksi töissä että siellä on tällaista liikennettä yöaikaan niin ovet säppiin ja kameroita lisää. 
> Ei ihme että varikolla katoaa kuljettajien tavaroita taukotilasta.


Sanon suoraan kaunistelematta, herralta näyttää löytyvän pienoinen asennevamma. Joa et tiedä miksi henkilö on teidän henkilökunnantiloissanne käynyt niin pidä suusi kiinni. Missään kohtaan wade ei maininnut miksi on siellä käynyt. Kyllä varikolla oltaisiin varmasti sanottu hänelle jos asiattomasti olisi siellä ollut. Sinä työskentelen ilmeisesti PL:n kuljettajana, se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä että voit hyökätä muiden foorumilaisten kimppuu.

Sanon saman minkä aikaisemmin, foorumin suunta on muuttunut tässä puolentoistavuoden aikana mitä täällä olen ollut... Ennen kaikki olivat toisilleen ystävällisiä ja kunnioittivat mitä toiset kirjoittivat, nyt näyttää siltä että osa etenkin kuljettajista ja muut joukkoliikenteen parissa työskentelevät hyökkäävät meidän harrastajien kimppuun. En ole ainoa joka on tätä mieltä, muutama muu foorumin jäsen myös on saman minulle maininnut kun heidän kanssan olen jutellut. JOTEN NYT SITÄ ASENTEEN KORJAUSTA KIITOS!!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:12 ----------

Ps. En tarkoita kaikkia joukkoliikenteenparissa työskenteleviä, mutta kaikki voisivat tutkia omia kirjoituksiaan ja sen jälkeen miettiä oliko itse kyseessä. Kyllä täällä asiallisiakin joukkoliikenteessä työskenteleviä löytyy, onneksi. Kuljettajat (konduktöörit(ne keitä tämä kirjoitus nyt koskee)), olette asiakaspalvelutyössä, käyttäydyttekö matkustajia kohtaan töissä samalla tavalla kun täällä foorumilla muita kirjoittajia kohtaan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäli on Toimitusjohtajan lupa olla siellä, se on eri asia. Muutoin ei ole mitään asiaa varikolle tai henkilöstön tiloihin. Kummallista toimintaa...


En halua käydä väittelemään säännöistä, jotka voivat olla eri bussiyhtiöillä erilaiset, koska arvostan suuresti bussiyhtiöiden sääntöjä ja kuljettajia. Ja siksi toivoisinkin viestiini asiallista vastausta vristolta tai Duracellilta (enkä väitä, että edelliset vastauksenne olisivat olleet jotenkin asiattomia).
Eli onko Pohjolan Liikenteellä erilainen tapa toimia, jos haluan päästä käymään varikolla tai taukotilassa? Nimittäin Nobinalla ja HelB:llä voin mennä varikolle itsenäisesti kuvaamaan busseja sekä myös kuljettajan kanssa taukotilaan tai varikolle, kunhan vain olen siitä ilmoittanut, esim. kyseisen varikon liikennepäällikölle tai kuljettaja on niin luvannut. Eikä (muut) kuljettajatkaan sitä paheksu tai ihmettele, tulevat vain tervehtimään. Eli tarvitseeko PL:llä toimitusjohtajan luvan varikolle tuloon ja taukotilaan pääsyyn ja saako varikollanne olevia busseja kuvata sittenkään, ainakaan ilman tulostettua lupaa?

----------


## Tunni

Luulisi että se otettaisiin kohteliaisuutena, jos jollakulla on kiinnostusta niin paljon, että haluaa tulla bussiyhtiön varikolle tutustumaan. Toki edellyttäen, että vierailija käyttäytyy asiallisesti. Suoraan sanoen, yritys jossa ei tätä hyväksytä, antaa itsestään aika mäntin kuvan.

Mitä Pohjolan Liikenteeseen tulee, uskoisin ison yhtiön johtajalla olevan muutakin tekemistä kuin tulostaa bussiharrastajille kulkulupia varikon porteista sisään.

----------


## Duracell

> En halua käydä väittelemään säännöistä, jotka voivat olla eri bussiyhtiöillä erilaiset, koska arvostan suuresti bussiyhtiöiden sääntöjä ja kuljettajia. Ja siksi toivoisinkin viestiini asiallista vastausta vristolta tai Duracellilta (enkä väitä, että edelliset vastauksenne olisivat olleet jotenkin asiattomia).
> Eli onko Pohjolan Liikenteellä erilainen tapa toimia, jos haluan päästä käymään varikolla tai taukotilassa?


Miksi pitäisi päästä taukotiloihin käymään? Ihan vain silkkaa uteliaisuuttani kysyn. Taukotiloissa on kuitenkin kuljettajia lepäämässä ja viettämässä omaa aikaa, toiset nukkuen, toiset tv:tä katsellen, mitä kukin tekeekään. 
Meilläkin on taukotiloista kadonnut kuljettajien henkilökohtaista omaisuutta kuten puhelinta ym. Taukotiloissa on myös yrityksen omaisuutta kuten tietokoneita ym. 

Jos taukotiloissa liikkuu yrityksen ulkopuolista porukkaa niin uskaltaako sitä sitten jättää laukkuaan mihkään edes vessassa käynnin takia?

----------


## vristo

Palataan nyt sitten vielä asiaan, kun sitä kysytään:



> Viimeksi muistaakseni 30.-31.12. välisenä *yönä*,


Tämä korostettu kohta viestissä herätti huomioni. Sana "työtehtävissä" olisi ollut ratkaiseva, joka olisi poistanut ihmettelyni välittömästi. 

Olen 20-vuoden aikana tavannut henkilöitä varikkotiloissa (ja siellä olevissa busseissa) myös vähemmän asiallisissa toimissa. Tokikaan en epäile nimimerkki "waden" ei olevan sellainen, mutta kun on kyse paikasta, jotka ovat yhtiön palveluksessa työskentelevien työtiloja ja omaisuutta, on tietty varovaisuus aina (mielestäni) paikallaan. Itse kysyn aina kohteliasti "kuinka voin auttaa?", kun tapaan jonkun ei-tutun "siviilin" varikkotiloissamme. Tähän mennessä asia on aina selvinnyt asiallisesti. Olen omistatunut työlleni ja tunnen myös vastuuni edustamaani yhtiötä kohtaan. Mielestäni se on meidän kaikkien henkilökuntaan kuuluvien velvollisuus. Joukkoliikenteessä työskennellään ihmisten kanssa, eikä turvallisuudesta voi tinkiä sen suhteen. Varikkotilojen yhteydessä on useasti myös yhtiön hallintoon kuuluvien työtiloja, jotka ovat selkeästi vain yhtiön sisäinen asia, eikä niihin ole ulkopuolisilla asiaa.

Meillä kuljettajina ei ole valtuuksia myöntää vierailulupia varikkotiloihimme. Sellaisissa asioissa on syytä kääntyä liikenneyhtiön johdon puoleen.

Tällaista tämä nykyaika vaan on. 

Kun menen vaikkapa hakemaan poikaani hänen koulustaan ja jos menen koulurakennukseen sisään, tulee välittömästi joku henkilökuntaan kuuluva kysymään samaa minulta. Monissa firmoissa ei pääse aulaa pidemmälle kun vahtimestari tai joku turvallisuushenkilökuntaan kuuluva tiedustelee vierailun syytä. Ei pidä ottaa nokkiinsa siitä, se kuuluu asiaan. Tällainen valveutuneisuus ja valppaus antaa ammattimaisen kuvan yrityksen/yhtiön/viraston tms. toiminnasta. Turvallisuus on nykyisin melkeinpä ykkösprioriteetti.

Toinen asia on joukkoliikenneharrastus ja sen eettiset sekä moraaliset säännöt. 

On mielestäni tärkeää harrastuksemme kannalta, että toimimme kohteliaasti ja hyvässä yhteisymmärryksessä alan yritysten sekä niissä työskentelevien kanssa. Vain siten säilytämme hyvät välimme sekä luottamuksen molemmin puolin; yhteistyö sujuu. Ajatelkaa, että meitä on mm. kutsuttu tutustumaan yrityksiin, jotka valmistavat tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennevälineitä (esim. Transtechin raitiovaunut), metrovarikoille ja muihin sellaisiin paikkoihin ja yrityksiin, joihin "taviksilla" ei ole juurikaan asiaa. Tämä kaikki luottamuksellisen yhteistyön tulosta, vuosikymmenien aikana.

On kuitenkin olemassa ihmisiä, jotka eivät välttämättä ymmärrä (mikä on täysin ymmärrettävää), miksi jotkin liikennevälineet kiinnostavat niin, että niiden seuraamista ja bongailua voi kutsua oikein harrastukseksi; koripallo, lätkä tai postimerkkeily on helpompi ymmärtää. Tällaisia ihmisiä on myös töissä joukkoliikenneyrityksissä; heille se on puhdas ansiotyö tai ovat jopa ko. yritysten omistajia/johtoa/hallintoa. Mielestäni on erityisen tärkeää, ettei harrastustoimintaamme koeta uhaksi heille.

Itse olen joukkoliikenneammattilainen ja se on ollut koko työikäni ainoa oikea ammattini. Joukkoliikenteen seuraamisesta ja sen harrastamisesta olen ollut kiinnostunut puolestaan koko ikäni (42v) ja jo aivan pienenä poikana bongailin liikennevälineitä, tutkin karttoja, otin yhteyttä liikennelaitoksiin, ympäri maailmaa. Minne tahansa maailmassa menenkin, tutkin ensitöikseni alueen joukkoliikennettä. Jo ennen matkaa otan selvää siitä internetistä, kirjoista sekä oppaista. Esimerkiksi Hongkongissa hankin heti joukkoliikenneoppaat ja kartat ja menin tutustumaan paikalliseen metroon ja busseihin. Jo muutamassa päivässä oli hahmottanut koko kaupungin, josta oli suurta apua siellä suunnistamisessa. Singaporessa, vaimoni setä, ihmettelin kun osasin parissa päivässä liikkua siellä ilman opastusta. Väitänpä, että joukkoliikenneharrastaja saa kaikkein eniten irti esimerkiksi uusista kaupungeista, kun silmät auki liikkuu niissä liikennevälineillä. Nähtävyydetkin on edullisesti ja helposti joukkoliikennevälineiden ulottuvilla.

Tätä kiinnostusta käytän sitten hyödykseni varsinaissa ammatissani, bussinkuljettajana, ja se auttaa mm. oikeanlaisen työasenteen luomisessa. Ammennan tietoa kokoajan ja opin työstäni jatkuvasti kaikkea uutta. Miellän ammattini tärkeäksi toimivan kaupunkiyhteisön ja sen toimivuuden kannalta. Harrastukseni pitää yllä ammattitaitoani ja -ylpeyttäni. Kuitenkin toimin ammatissani ensisijaisesti ammattilaisena ja ymmärrän, ettei se ole harrastelua, vaan kokoajan tarkkuutta ja huomiota vaativaa työtä, jossa vaalin myös omaa työpaikkaani sekä -yhteisöäni. 

Näissä valoissa ei ole ihan sama, miten toimin ja mitä esimerkiksi kirjoittelen tänne joukkoliikennefoorumille, sillä tätä luetaan yllättävän korkeilla tahoilla. Tästä foorumista on kuitenkin tullut niin asiallinen ja ammattitasoinen joukkoliikenneharrastajien välinen yhteisö sekä tietolähde, etten lapsena tai edes uraani aloittaessani voinut uneksiakaan tällaisesta. 

Pidetäänhan kaikki huolta, että meitä arvostetaan eikä pelätä? Olemme joukkoliikenneharratuksen "ammattilaisia".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:37 ----------




> Miksi pitäisi päästä taukotiloihin käymään? Ihan vain silkkaa uteliaisuuttani kysyn. Taukotiloissa on kuitenkin kuljettajia lepäämässä ja viettämässä omaa aikaa, toiset nukkuen, toiset tv:tä katsellen, mitä kukin tekeekään. 
> Meilläkin on taukotiloista kadonnut kuljettajien henkilökohtaista omaisuutta kuten puhelinta ym. Taukotiloissa on myös yrityksen omaisuutta kuten tietokoneita ym. 
> 
> Jos taukotiloissa liikkuu yrityksen ulkopuolista porukkaa niin uskaltaako sitä sitten jättää laukkuaan mihkään edes vessassa käynnin takia?


Nämä arvon kollegan mainitsemat seikat ovat täyttä totta. On mielestäni itsestään selvää, ettei jonkun työyhteisön tiloihin mennä. Ne on tarkoitettu yrityksen työntekijöille, eikä siellä ole mitään, mikä kuuluisi ulkopuolisille. Harrastus ei ole sellainen asia, joka oikeuttaisi "urkkimaan".

Hakekaa töihin alallemme, jos tämä ala kiinnosta.

Monien yrityisten tilat ovat kokonaan lukuittuja ja niissä liikutaan kulkukorttien avulla ja kameravalvonta valvoo joka paikkaa. Edes meillä kuljettajilla ei ole asiaa joka paikkaan.

----------


## citybus

HELB:n kuljettajana minua kieltämättä ihmetyttää tämä äärimmäinen tiukkapipoisuus varikoilla vierailun suhteen.

Ruskeasuon varikolla ei pääosin näy muita kuin sinipukuisia herroja, neitejä ja rouvia, mutta esimerkiksi erään kuljettajan hoitovapaalla oleva vaimo käy usein pienten lastensa kanssa tervehtimässä isää ruokatauolla. Kukaan ei ole moisesta mieltään pahoittanut.

Itse en toki lähtökohtaisesti vie tuttaviani varikolle sisään, mutta koiranilmalla on eräs kaverini seisoskellut hetken varikon ala-aulassa.

Ja sitten niihin valtiosalaisuuksiin: liikennöitsijät pääkaupunkiseudulla tuntevat toisensa ja tapansa epäilemättä kahden- ja monenvälisten neuvottelujen kautta. Tarjousasiakirjat ovat julkisia ja liikennettä seuraamalla voidaan päätellä kuljettajien, autokiertojen ja varikoiden toimintatapoja, kuten monen alan harrastelijankin toiminnasta on nähtävissä.

Autokierrot ja ajovuorot tietysti saattaisivat olla sellainen asia, joiden joku voisi ajatella pidettävän ehdottoman salassa, mutta varmasti arvoisa nimimerkki vristo on mm. Herttoniemen taukotilassa vieraillessaan huomannut taukotilan länsipäädyssä tietokonepömpelin: siellä ne HELB:n vuorot ovat numerojärjestyksessä kenen tahansa katseltavissa.

----------


## Duracell

Tässä muistuu mieleeni että jokunen aika sitten oliko Veolian vai Nobinan varikolta oli varastettu busseja ja niillä ajeltu ympäriinsä yöllä. Linja-auton hinta ei kuitenkaan ole mikään pikkusumma vaan satoja tuhansia euroja.

Yksityisalue on aina yksityisalue. Ainakin meillä varikon portilla on liikennemerkein osoitettu alueen olevan yksityisaluetta joka mun ymmärryksen mukaan tarkoittaa sitä ettei sinne ole mtn asiaa ilman lupaa. 

Herttoniemen taukotila on käsittääksen HSL:n taukotila jossa on kaikkien yhtiöiden kuljettajilla mahdollisuus käydä kahvilla ja vessassa. Itse olen siellä harvemmin käynyt muuta kuin vessan puolella. Sama
tilanne on myös rautatientorin taukotilassa, siellä on myös HelB:n pömpeli mistä varmaan löytyisi samat työvuorotiedot. Olen myös ymmärtänyt ettei niitä ilman koodeja sieltä ulos saa, eli pitää tietää ainakin 
joku salasana ja käyttäjätunnusyhdistelmä, jollei näin ole niin silloin on tietoturva todella retuperällä  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Nämä ovat sinun mielipiteitäsi, minulla on omani.




> HELB:n kuljettajana minua kieltämättä ihmetyttää tämä äärimmäinen tiukkapipoisuus varikoilla vierailun suhteen.
> 
> Ruskeasuon varikolla ei pääosin näy muita kuin sinipukuisia herroja, neitejä ja rouvia, mutta esimerkiksi erään kuljettajan hoitovapaalla oleva vaimo käy usein pienten lastensa kanssa tervehtimässä isää ruokatauolla. Kukaan ei ole moisesta mieltään pahoittanut.
> 
> Itse en toki lähtökohtaisesti vie tuttaviani varikolle sisään, mutta koiranilmalla on eräs kaverini seisoskellut hetken varikon ala-aulassa.


Olen ollut töissä myös HelB:in edeltäjällä, HKL-Bussiliikenteellä, ja muistan ihan selvästi, että eräänkin kerran oli tiedotettu, että: "Ulkopuolisten, myös perheenjäsenten, oleskelu taukotiloissa ei ole sallittua". Sitä en tiedä, miten asia on nykyään.

Herttoniemessä tapaankin paljon kollegoitani aiemmilta vuosiltani; on kiva käydä siellä ajoittain morjestamassa ja katsomassa keitä on vielä puikoissa, vanhentuneena toki. Toki kysellään, että kuinka menee, mutta en mä liian yksityiskohtiin kuitenkaan mene. En katsele omin luvin työvuoroja siitä tietokoneelta, minusta se olisi vähintäänkin outoa. Ja kyllähän HN:ssäkin lukee monissa kohdin: "Vain ja ainoastaan Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n henkilökunnan käyttöön". 

Varikoiden "strategiset alueet" (reppuhuoneet yms.) on toki HelBilläkin suojattu kulunvalvonnalla, käsittääkseni? 

Mä en vie kavereitani tai tuttujani, enkä edes perheenjäseniäni Ilmalan varikolle (muuta kuin avoimien ovien päivänä), en anna "perhealennuksia" perheelleni, sukulaisilleni tai tuttavilleni (minusta moraalisesti väärin muita matkustajia kohtaan), jos sattuvat joskus kyyttini ja niin edelleen.

Nämä ovat minun periaatteitani ja minut tuntevat tietävät sen.

Pitäkää mua sitten tiukkapipona vaan, ihan okei. 




> Ja sitten niihin valtiosalaisuuksiin: liikennöitsijät pääkaupunkiseudulla tuntevat toisensa ja tapansa epäilemättä kahden- ja monenvälisten neuvottelujen kautta. Tarjousasiakirjat ovat julkisia ja liikennettä seuraamalla voidaan päätellä kuljettajien, autokiertojen ja varikoiden toimintatapoja, kuten monen alan harrastelijankin toiminnasta on nähtävissä.


Tottakai kilpailuasiakirjat ovat julkisia, mutta ei niitä tarvitse tulla varikoille tutkimaan, vaan voi hankkia itse. On hienoa, että on niin valveutuneita ja loogisesti ajattelevia joukkoliikenneharrastajia, että saavat liikennetä selville autokiertoja sun muita, mutta ei niitä tulla yhtiöiden tiloihin tutkimaan. 

Tämän mielenkiinnon seurauksena näistä terävimmistä harrastajista saattaa hyvinkin tulla tulevaisuuden erinomaisia joukkoliikenneammattilaisia. Heitä on tämäkin foorumi pullollaan ja he ovat jo saaneet paljon myönteistä kehtystä aikaan. Toivonkin, että joskus maailmassa maininta "Joukkoliikennefoormin jäsen", työnhakijan CV:ssä, olisikin positiivinen singnaali.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:51 ----------




> Tässä muistuu mieleeni että jokunen aika sitten oliko Veolian vai Nobinan varikolta oli varastettu busseja ja niillä ajeltu ympäriinsä yöllä. Linja-auton hinta ei kuitenkaan ole mikään pikkusumma vaan satoja tuhansia euroja.
> 
> Yksityisalue on aina yksityisalue. Ainakin meillä varikon portilla on liikennemerkein osoitettu alueen olevan yksityisaluetta joka mun ymmärryksen mukaan tarkoittaa sitä ettei sinne ole mtn asiaa ilman lupaa. 
> 
> Herttoniemen taukotila on käsittääksen HSL:n taukotila jossa on kaikkien yhtiöiden kuljettajilla mahdollisuus käydä kahvilla ja vessassa. Itse olen siellä harvemmin käynyt muuta kuin vessan puolella. Sama
> tilanne on myös rautatientorin taukotilassa, siellä on myös HelB:n pömpeli mistä varmaan löytyisi samat työvuorotiedot. Olen myös ymmärtänyt ettei niitä ilman koodeja sieltä ulos saa, eli pitää tietää ainakin 
> joku salasana ja käyttäjätunnusyhdistelmä, jollei näin ole niin silloin on tietoturva todella retuperällä


Komppaan nyt kyllä kolleegaa taas aivan täysin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:56 ----------

Toki on huomattavaa, kuinka linjojen 80-83 uuden Nobina-bussit on sijoitettu niiden uudelle varikolle Roihupellossa. Voisin kuvitella, että siellä on todettu aitojen olevan kalliimman puoleinen hidaste, jos joku haluaa mennä niihin "tutustumaan". Lähistöllä paloi kuitenkin jokunen aika sitten kaksi poliisiautoa, suljetulla alueella. Kieltämättä aika ennakkoluuloton ja ennennäkemätön bussivarikko, minusta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:06 ----------

Tulee vielä mieleeni sellainen asia kuin turvallisuus ja vakuutukset: bussivarikoilla liikkuu busseja ja työkoneita milloin minnekin. Onnettomuuden riski on aina olemassa, yhtiön työntekijöillä on vakuutukset kunnossa. Entäs muilla, ollessaan bussivarikon kaltaisella yksityisalueella?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mitenkäs toimittaisiin siinä tilanteessa, jos olisi työharjoittelussa jossakin bussiyhtiössä? Olisiko silloin sallittua vierailla taukotiloissa ja varikolla, vai pitäisikö odottaa ulkopuolella kuljettajaa, jonka matkassa on? Jos olisi sallittua, tarvitsisiko luvan? Voiko tällöin luottamus olla suurempi, eli voidaanko ajatella, että työharjoittelija olisi täysin rehellinen, eikä varastaisi mitään. Vaikkakin niissä työharjoittelupaikan hakupapereissa luultavasti lukee, että harjoittelupaikan asiat ovat täysin salassapidettäviä ja varastelu on kielletty (vaikka se nyt on muutenkin tottakai kielletty), en näe siltikään mahdollisuutta luottaa sen enempää työharjoittelijaan kuin tavalliseen joukkoliikenneharrastajaan. Ja työharjoittelija ei välttämättä ole edes kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä vaan pelkästään siitä, että hän saa työharjoittelunsa suoritettua. Silloin en kyllä ymmärrä, miksi olisi valinnut harjoittelupaikaksi bussiyhtiön, mutta silti. Eli joukkoliikenneharrastaja kun on kiinnostunut liikenteestä, niin eikö hänen voisi olettaa olevan innoissaan varikolle pääsystä, jolloin hänelle ei tulisi mieleenkään vahingoittaa tai varastaa mitään kuljettajien tai yrityksen tavaroita, saati busseja, eikä myöskään kuljettajan perheenjäsenille, sillä perheenjäsenen varastelun seurauksena kuljettaja saisi mitä luultavammin potkut, eikä tässä taloudellisessa tilanteessa useimmilla ole varaa menettää työpaikkaa.

Mutta mistäs sitä tietää vaikka niitä tavaroita olisi varastanut joku toinen kuljettaja? Enkä halua nyt ketään syytellä, mutta voitteko sanoa ettei se olisi mahdollista? Jos varikko kerran on suljettu ja valvottu alue, ei sinne pitäisi päästä muuta kuin kuljettajia. Ja jos joku kuljettajan seurassa tulee, hän on luultavasti joko kuljettajan perheenjäsen tai joukkoliikenneharrastaja, joiden en usko sieltä edelleenkään varastavan mitään (kuten ylempänä jo mainitsin). Ymmärrän silti turvallisuus- ja vakuutusnäkökulmat sekä sen, että tilat on tarkoitettu kuljettajille eikä ulkopuolisille.

Häiritseekö kuljettajia, jos taukotilassa tai varikolla on jonkun kuljettajan perheenjäsen, bussiharrastaja tai työharjoittelija? Eiväthän he voi siltikään aivan kaikkea kertoa, edes toisille kuljettajille.

Ja jotta kenellekään ei tulisi väärää kuvaa, niin ei minun ole mikään pakko päästä tauko- tai varikkotiloihin. Itse asiassa en ole käynyt yhdelläkään varikolla sisällä, ainoastaan pihalla ja silloinkin luvan kanssa. Ja jos varikolle tai taukotilaan meno on kielletty tai siitä syntyy ongelma, niin silloin sinne ei mennä, ei siinä ole mitään epäselvää, ainakaan minulle. Mutta jos kuljettaja tai liikennejohtaja (tai joku muu kyseisen bussiyhtiön/varikon esimies) lupaa, että varikolle saa tulla, niin silloin en näe siinä mitään ongelmaa.

----------


## Duracell

Mitenkäs työharjoittelija harjoittelisi työtään jollei varikolla saisi olla? Yksi asia mitä työharjoittelussa oleville koulutetaan on toimintatavat ja säännöt varikoilla ja taukotiloissa. 
Linjakoulutus on sitten erikseen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sanon saman minkä aikaisemmin, foorumin suunta on muuttunut tässä puolentoistavuoden aikana mitä täällä olen ollut... Ennen kaikki olivat toisilleen ystävällisiä ja kunnioittivat mitä toiset kirjoittivat, nyt näyttää siltä että osa etenkin kuljettajista ja muut joukkoliikenteen parissa työskentelevät hyökkäävät meidän harrastajien kimppuun. En ole ainoa joka on tätä mieltä, muutama muu foorumin jäsen myös on saman minulle maininnut kun heidän kanssan olen jutellut. JOTEN NYT SITÄ ASENTEEN KORJAUSTA KIITOS!!


Itse en ole tätä mieltä, vaikka vain harrastaja olenkin. Siedän kyllä enemmän tietävien sekä ammattilaisten korjaukset viesteihini ja kirjoituksiini, kunhan ne ovat asiallisia. En suutu siitä, koska mielestäni se on turhaa, sillä lisätieto ei koskaan ole pahitteeksi. Eihän koulussakaan oppilaat suutu opettajille, vaikka he tietävätkin enemmän sekä neuvovat oppilaita ja korjaavat näiden tekemät virheet. Se on täysin ihmisestä kiinni, jos mieltää virheiden korjauksen "hyökkäykseksi" ja se on täysin ymmärettävää, jokaisellahan on omat mielipiteet. Ja ketjun aiheeseen liittyen ymmärrän kuljettajien huolen heidän omistaan sekä heidän työnantajayrityksensä tavaroista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Meillä kuljettajina ei ole valtuuksia myöntää vierailulupia varikkotiloihimme. Sellaisissa asioissa on syytä kääntyä liikenneyhtiön johdon puoleen.
> 
> Tällaista tämä nykyaika vaan on. 
> 
> Kun menen vaikkapa hakemaan poikaani hänen koulustaan ja jos menen koulurakennukseen sisään, tulee välittömästi joku henkilökuntaan kuuluva kysymään samaa minulta. Monissa firmoissa ei pääse aulaa pidemmälle kun vahtimestari tai joku turvallisuushenkilökuntaan kuuluva tiedustelee vierailun syytä. Ei pidä ottaa nokkiinsa siitä, se kuuluu asiaan. Tällainen valveutuneisuus ja valppaus antaa ammattimaisen kuvan yrityksen/yhtiön/viraston tms. toiminnasta. Turvallisuus on nykyisin melkeinpä ykkösprioriteetti.


Olet oikeassa mitä tulee yksityisiin yrityksiin. Niillä on oikeus rajoittaa tiloissaan kuljeskelemista ja käytännössä vierailijoilla on useimmiten pääsy vain aulaan. Edemmäs mennään luvan kanssa soveliaan henkilön saattamana.

Jos poikasi on koulussa Suomessa niin sitten tilanne on kyllä eri (Kiinasta en osaa sanoa, varmastikin eri säännöt). Suomessa käsitykseni mukaan koulutyö on julkista toimintaa ja kuka tahansa on laillisesti oikeutettu kävelemään kadulta sisään ja vaikka tulemaan luokkaan seuraamaan oppituntia jos niin haluaa. Edellytyksenä luonnollisesti se, että siitä ei ole haittaa koulutyölle eikä ulkopuolinen aiheuta haittaa, vaaraa tai häiriötä. Näin ainakin opettajat systemaattisesti kertoivat asioista silloin aikoinaan kun itse olin koulussa. Tietysti nykymaailmassa ovat hermot eri tapahtumien seurauksena hieman enemmän pinnalla. En osaa sanoa onko koulutyön totaalinen avoimuus edes järkevää. Demokratian kannalta on, turvallisuuden kannalta ei.

Mutta tämä sivuhuomautuksena. Anteeksi pilkunviilaus.

----------


## vristo

Työharjoittelijan kohdalla käydään ensin kaikki perehdytystoimet läpi erityisen perehdyttäjän johdolla ja vasta kun kaikki on hallinnassa, esim. kuljettajaharjoittelian kyseessä ollessa, hän pääsee itsenäisesti linjalle. Tämä perehdyttäjä raportoi harjoittelijan edistymisestä työnjohdolle. Muuten harjoitelijaan suhtaudutaan ihan oikeana työntekijänä, mutta erojakin on; esim. irtisanomisaikaa ei ole. Soveltuvuus- ja sopeutumisvaikeudet ilmenevät yleensä aika pian.

Joukkoliikenneharrastaja ei ole mitenkään verrattavissa edes työharjoittelijaan, joka harjoittelee ammattiaan varten. Joukkoliikenneammattilainen voi sitten toki olla joukkoliikenneharrastaja vapaa-aikanaan, mutta ei koskaan ammattiaan harjoittaessaan, vaikkapa liikenteessä täyden kuorman telibussilla, sen varmasti ymmärrät.

Työyhteisön työtiloissa toimitaan toisia kunnioittaen ja pelisääntöjen mukaan. Epärehellisyys ei ole bussinkuljettajaksi sopivan ominaisuus. Meillä, PL:llä, ilkivalta tai muu sellainen toiminta on välitön irtisanomisperuste. Sama koskee esimerkiksi mitä tahansa väkivaltaistä käyttäytymistä työkavereita kohtaan.

Vielä yksi asia: 
Älkää koskaan saattako joukkoliikenteen kanssa (tai muutakaan) työskentelevää ystäväänne tai tuttuanne tilaan, että hän voisi joutua vaikeuksiin jonkin "harrastustoimintanne" vuoksi. Tämän vuoksi pidän myös tärkeänä, että kummatkin osapuolet tuntevat rajansa. Se voi maksaa pahimmassa tapauksessa työpaikan.

Omalla kohdallani ammattini on minulle, paitsi loputon kiinnostuksen kohde, niin myös perheeni elannon ja toimeentulon lähde. Suhtaudun siihen sen mukaisella vakavuudella.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joukkoliikenneharrastaja ei ole mitenkään verrattavissa edes työharjoittelijaan, joka harjoittelee ammattiaan varten. Joukkoliikenneammattilainen voi sitten toki olla joukkoliikenneharrastaja vapaa-aikanaan, mutta ei koskaan ammattiaan harjoittaessaan, vaikkapa liikenteessä täyden kuorman telibussilla, sen varmasti ymmärrät.


Ymmärrän kyllä.

----------


## vristo

> Olet oikeassa mitä tulee yksityisiin yrityksiin. Niillä on oikeus rajoittaa tiloissaan kuljeskelemista ja käytännössä vierailijoilla on useimmiten pääsy vain aulaan. Edemmäs mennään luvan kanssa soveliaan henkilön saattamana.
> 
> Jos poikasi on koulussa Suomessa niin sitten tilanne on kyllä eri (Kiinasta en osaa sanoa, varmastikin eri säännöt). Suomessa käsitykseni mukaan koulutyö on julkista toimintaa ja kuka tahansa on laillisesti oikeutettu kävelemään kadulta sisään ja vaikka tulemaan luokkaan seuraamaan oppituntia jos niin haluaa. Edellytyksenä luonnollisesti se, että siitä ei ole haittaa koulutyölle eikä ulkopuolinen aiheuta haittaa, vaaraa tai häiriötä. Näin ainakin opettajat systemaattisesti kertoivat asioista silloin aikoinaan kun itse olin koulussa. Tietysti nykymaailmassa ovat hermot eri tapahtumien seurauksena hieman enemmän pinnalla. En osaa sanoa onko koulutyön totaalinen avoimuus edes järkevää. Demokratian kannalta on, turvallisuuden kannalta ei.
> 
> Mutta tämä sivuhuomautuksena. Anteeksi pilkunviilaus.


Asumme siis nykyään Helsingissä ja vanhin poikani käy Meilehden ala-astetta. Siellä ainakin on ulko-ovet aina lukossa. Sisään pääsee ovikelloa soittamalla ja kertomalla asiansa. Siltikin minulta on aina joku henkilökuntaan kuuluva tullut tiedystelemaan asiaani uudelleen kävellessäni ko. koulun käytävillä. Ihan hyvä, että valppaita ovat; se on vain ajankuva nykyään. Valitettavasti.

----------


## Rester

Itse, bussinkuljettajana, en koskaan jätä mitään arvokkaampaa omaisuuttani (rahastusreppua, kännykkää,...) ilman valvontaa varikolla hetkeksikään, sillä valitettavasti on paljastunut tapauksia, joissa omaa henkilökuntaa on jäänyt verekseltään kiinni useampaan kertaan toisten kuljettajien rahastusrepun sisällön anastamisesta. Keskustassakin oleva taukotila (eli ns. "metro"  :Very Happy: ) on kulkunapin takana, mutta sielläkään en omaisuuttani pöydälle tarpeettomasti levittele. Tokihan tuo on irtisanomisen peruste, mutta loppujen lopuksi itse on vastuussa omaisuudestaan. Joten valitettavasti kollegoiden keskuudessakin on noita epärehellisiä ihmisiä.

Tarkkaa käytäntöä en vierailujen suhteen tiedä TKL:n varikolla, joten en siihen ota kantaa. Liikenne-esimiehiltä luvan kysyminen tuskin kuitenkaan koskaan pahitteeksi on. Kyltit kuitenkin on joka kulkuväylällä kieltämässä turhaa läpikulkua, enemmän tai vähemmän tehokkaasti. Löytötavaroidenkin siirryttyä keskitetysti yhdelle toimijalle, ei periaatteessa yksityishenkilöillä pitäisi juurikaan olla asiaa ainakaan miehistötilaan sisälle. "Metro" on puolestaan joukkoliikenteen tilaajayksikön hallinnassa, joten se on yksinomaan tarkoitettu vain kuljettajien käyttöön.

Turvallisuusnäkökulmat näissäkin kannattaa ottaa huomioon: Jokipohjantien varikollakin on tätä nykyä jo niin monta toimijaa, että liikennettä suuntaan jos toiseen riittää jatkuvasti, mikä on omiaan aiheuttamaan "satunnaiselle haahuilijalle" riskitilanteita. 

Itseäni ei bussiharrastajien tekemiset häiritse, mutta ymmärrän kyllä niitä, jotka vain haluavat tehdä työnsä ja lähteä kotiin ilman turhia häiriköintejä. Itseänikin saa tulla nykimään hihasta, ja juttelemaankin, en pistä pahakseni.  :Smile: 

Eikä noista kielloista muutenkaan kannata nokkiinsa ottaa. Linja-autothan ovat periaatteessa muualla kuin ajossa ollessaan "yksityisomaisuutta", jolloin näihin ei ole luonnollisesti ole lupaa koskea kuin työnantajan henkilökunnalla. Muutenkin ko. varikkoalueella on käyty töhertelemässä autojen periä, joten omin lupineen liikkuva saattaa saada nuivan vastaanoton tästäkin syystä.

----------


## zige94

> Itse en ole tätä mieltä, vaikka vain harrastaja olenkin. Siedän kyllä enemmän tietävien sekä ammattilaisten korjaukset viesteihini ja kirjoituksiini, kunhan ne ovat asiallisia. En suutu siitä, koska mielestäni se on turhaa, sillä lisätieto ei koskaan ole pahitteeksi. Eihän koulussakaan oppilaat suutu opettajille, vaikka he tietävätkin enemmän sekä neuvovat oppilaita ja korjaavat näiden tekemät virheet. Se on täysin ihmisestä kiinni, jos mieltää virheiden korjauksen "hyökkäykseksi" ja se on täysin ymmärettävää, jokaisellahan on omat mielipiteet. Ja ketjun aiheeseen liittyen ymmärrän kuljettajien huolen heidän omistaan sekä heidän työnantajayrityksensä tavaroista.


En minäkään pistä pahakseni jos tullaan korjaamaan jotain virheitä tai jos täydennetään jotain asuaa koska tietää enemmän. Se on ihan kiva, mutta se millä asenteella täällä käyttäydytään on se asia mikä pistää vihaksi, etenkin tämä aikaisemmin mainittu henkilö. Mun viestejä saa korjailla ja paikkailla, en siitä suutu vaan se asenne miten osa kuljettajista "luulee olevansa muita ylempänä ja parempia" on se mikä vihaksi pistää.

----------


## ultrix

> Joukkoliikenneharrastaja ei ole mitenkään verrattavissa edes työharjoittelijaan, joka harjoittelee ammattiaan varten. Joukkoliikenneammattilainen voi sitten toki olla joukkoliikenneharrastaja vapaa-aikanaan, mutta ei koskaan ammattiaan harjoittaessaan


Voipas, mutta tietyin reunaehdoin. Parhaimmillaan joukkoliikenneharrastaja, joka on joukkoliikenteessä myös töissä voi intohimonsa ponnella tehdä sellaisia triviaaleja palvelun parantamisia, jotka ovat kaikkien eduksi. Sinun lisäksesi tältä foorumilta voisi esimerkinomaisesti nostaa esiin nimet Rasbelin ja Lari Nylund, joiden kyydissä ollessani olen havainnut jotain aivan ennenkuulumatonta joukkoliikenteen arjesta poikkeavaa asiakaspalvelua  ja selvästi positiivisen harrastuneisuuden siinä taustalla.

Itse aiheeseen liittyen: bussin anastaminen varikolta on niin naurettavan helppoa, että se onnistuu teinipojaltakin (yksityiskohtia, miten se tapahtuu en halua kertoa, koska JLF on julkinen foorumi), joten parempi, että ylimääräisiä henkilöitä syynätään nykyistäkin tarkemmin varikoilla. Toimistotiloissa vaara on oleellisesti pienempi (siltä osin, kun käteistä rahaa ei ole esillä) kuin juurikin tallilla, jossa on jopa satojen tuhansien eurojen arvoiset autot yleensä vartioimatta.

----------


## vristo

Nimimerkki "Zige94": emmekö ole jo tarpeeksi asiallisesti asiallisiin kysymyksiin vastanneet? Me emme ole sen "parempia" kuin muutkaan, mutta kieltämättä omaamme jonkin verran ammattikokemusta.

----------


## zige94

> Nimimerkki "Zige94": emmekö ole jo tarpeeksi asiallisesti asiallisiin kysymyksiin vastanneet? Me emme ole sen "parempia" kuin muutkaan, mutta kieltämättä omaamme jonkin verran ammattikokemusta.


On osa teistä kyllä. Olen maininnut viestissäni lauseen "en tarkoita jokaista kuljettajaa". Esimerkiksi sSinä, Risto, olet asiallisesti vastannut kaikkiin viesteihin.

----------


## vristo

> Voipas, mutta tietyin reunaehdoin.


Niin, teoriassa, mutta käytännössä se ei vaikuta mitenkään työnhakutilanteessa. Ja käsitin Joonaksen kysymyksestä, että kyse oli asiasta sen juridisessa mielessäkin. Työharjoittelijakaan ei ole harrastelija työtä tehdessään. 

Mutta toki, jos olet jo harrastajana ollessasi ollut aktiivinen ja sitten kun sinulla on jo työharjoittelijana tieto-taitoa alasta, niin voihan siitä olla suurta etua, jos pysyt sitä hyödyntämään jollain tavalla opetellessasi ammattiisi. Niin meillä monilla on lähtenyt tämä liikkeelle; mä tiesin jo kaksivuotiaana, mitä teen isona.




> Parhaimmillaan joukkoliikenneharrastaja, joka on joukkoliikenteessä myös töissä voi intohimonsa ponnella tehdä sellaisia triviaaleja palvelun parantamisia, jotka ovat kaikkien eduksi.


Toki näinkin, mutta kun osa on "vain töissä siellä", niin se olisi aikamoista "taistelua tuulimyllyjä vastaan". Tiedän tästäkin tapauksia, jotka ovat polttaneet itsensä aivan loppuun.

Kun löytää sellaisen kultaisen keskitien ja on ennenkaikkea sinut itsensä kanssa niin pärjää parhaiten. En minäkään "tiedä" varikolla aina kaikkea, enkä tietenkään aina ollenkaan  :Wink: .

Meitä kollegoita on täällä joukkoliikennefoorumillakin jäseninä useita, muttemme pidä mitään meteliä itsestämme työpaikallamme.




> Itse aiheeseen liittyen: bussin anastaminen varikolta on niin naurettavan helppoa, että se onnistuu teinipojaltakin (yksityiskohtia, miten se tapahtuu en halua kertoa, koska JLF on julkinen foorumi), joten parempi, että ylimääräisiä henkilöitä syynätään nykyistäkin tarkemmin varikoilla. Toimistotiloissa vaara on oleellisesti pienempi (siltä osin, kun käteistä rahaa ei ole esillä) kuin juurikin tallilla, jossa on jopa satojen tuhansien eurojen arvoiset autot yleensä vartioimatta.


Tämän olet ymmärtänyt aivan oikein. Juuri näin. Onhan sitä jotain nostureitakin varasteltu; kyllä mä pidän silmäni auki ja aistini "focus-moodissa" aina työtiloissa ollessani (oli ne sitten busseja, taukotiloja tai varikkoja).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Niin, teoriassa, mutta käytännössä se ei vaikuta mitenkään työnhakutilanteessa. Ja käsitin Joonaksen kysymyksestä, että kyse oli asiasta sen juridisessa mielessäkin. Työharjoittelijakaan ei ole harrastelija työtä tehdessään.


Olet ymmärtänyt kysymykseni oikein, koska halusin saada asiasta virallista tietoa. Ja olen kiitollinen vastauksistasi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Pari aiheeseen liittyvää kokemustani vuosien varrelta:

Pikkupoikana ollessani, menimme usein viikonloppuisin isäni kanssa ajelemaan busseilla ympäri Helsinkiä. Asuimme Lauttasaaressa ja näillä retkillä kävimme aina Laajasalossa, ja kerrankin, silloisen bussilinjan 46, jota liikennöi STA, päätepysäkillä saakka. Jäimme isäni kanssa istumaan bussiin päättärillä ja kuljettaja huomasi kiinnostukseni. Hän päästi minut, oma-aloitteisesti, kokeilemaan bussin ovienkäyttönappeja, mikä oli ikäiselleni pikkupojalle unohtumaton elämys. 
Sitten, itse ollessani jo ammatissani 90-luvulla, toteutin saman eräälle isänsä seurassa olleelle pikkupojalle linjan 14 päättärillä Pajamäessä. Hänen isänsä sanoi silloin, että siitä tapauksesta puhuttiin pitkään. 

Joskus 80-luvulla, kun ratikkainnostukseni oli suurimmillaan ja olin juuri liittynyt SRS ry:n jäseneksi, menin kerran norkoilemaan Vallilan ratikkahallien liepeille nähdäkseni vielä siellä olevia kaksiakselisia hallipässejä ja muuta vanhaa kalustoa. Silloin kutoset purkivat vielä teliperävaununsa ajamalla varikon kautta ja sitten hallipässi työnsi me yksitellen hallin uumeniin. Eräällä tällaisella reissulla hallipässin kuljettaja kysyikin yllätäen, että haluaisinko tulla kyytiin. Tokihan minä! Ja niin pääsin itsekin käymään Vallilan varikon uumenissa ja ylpeänä ilmoitin olevani Suomen Raitiotieseuran jäsen numero 92 (vuosi taisi olla -82 tai jotain). Mitä kaikkea aarteita siellä näkyikään mm. pressujen alla ja ilman. Jotkin niistä ovat nykyistä museokalustoa.

Menneinä vuosina minulla on ollut aiemmin tyttöystäviä, joista monet ovat halunneet tulla käymään tauko- tai varikkotiloissamme. Kerran, nuorena miehenä, pääsitinkin erään tulemaan kanssani ruokatauolleni. Voi sitä piikittelyä, kuittailua ja kuikuilua ("kaveri syö kuormasta"). Tunsin oloni todella vaivaantuneeksi; no, se suhde ei kauaa kestänyt kun tiukensin linjaani. Mikä siinä onkin, että joskus nuoret naiset luulevat, että kundikaverin kanssa voi mennä ihan minne vain?  :Wink: 
Nykyinen vaimoni ei ole koskaan edes kysynyt moista. 

En mä missään "Karhu-erikoisyksikössä" tietenkään toimi, josta ei saa hiiskuakaan, mutta tietyn työrauhan haluan ollessani bussin "puikoissa". Se on osa ammattiylpeyttäni.

----------


## 339-DF

Tätä ketjua lukiessa tulee kyllä mieleen, että mahtaa bussinkuljettajien taukotilat olla sveitsiläisen pankin holviakin salaisempia paikkoja. Harrastajakielteinen asenne pistää miettimään kaikenlaista. Onneksi ratikkapuolella valtaosa kuljettajista tuntuu edustavan aivan toisenlaista näkemystä.




> Meilläkin on taukotiloista kadonnut kuljettajien henkilökohtaista omaisuutta kuten puhelinta ym.


Onko käynyt mielessä, että nuo huolimattomasti säilytetyt tavarat ovat yhtä hyvin voineet lähteä kolleegan matkaan?

Pidän myös aika erikoisena, jos arvotavaraa, mukaan lukien jopa rahastuslaukkuja, jätetään taukotilassa lojumaan esim. wc-käynnin ajaksi.




> Suomessa käsitykseni mukaan koulutyö on julkista toimintaa ja kuka tahansa on laillisesti oikeutettu kävelemään kadulta sisään ja vaikka tulemaan luokkaan seuraamaan oppituntia jos niin haluaa.


Kyllä se on edelleen näin, ja koskee sekä perusopetusta että lukiota. Rehtori voi perustellusta syystä kieltää opetuksen seuraamisen tilapäisesti. Yksittäinen opettaja ei voi sitäkään.

----------


## kuukanko

> foorumin suunta on muuttunut tässä puolentoistavuoden aikana mitä täällä olen ollut... Ennen kaikki olivat toisilleen ystävällisiä ja kunnioittivat mitä toiset kirjoittivat


Niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huudetaan. Viimeisen puolentoista vuoden aikana täällä on ollut kovasti äänessä varsinkin nuoria kirjoittajia, jotka jopa hieman uhoten kirjoittavat kaikenlaista päätöntä eivätkä ota kuuleviin korviinsa hienovaraisia vihjeitä siitä, että saattaisivat olla väärässä tai ettei ketään vaan kiinnosta. Kyllä sellaiseen pitääkin tarttua, kun en minäkään viitsi kaikkia niitä viestejä tuhota. Tämä kommentti ei toki koske kaikkia nuoria kirjoittajia, esim. Joonas Pion kirjoituksissa on hyvää analyyttista otetta. Ja kaikilla nuorilla ikä varmasti hoitaa tehtävänsä ja ymmärrys jossakin vaiheessa kasvaa.

----------


## Rester

> Tätä ketjua lukiessa tulee kyllä mieleen, että mahtaa bussinkuljettajien taukotilat olla sveitsiläisen pankin holviakin salaisempia paikkoja. Harrastajakielteinen asenne pistää miettimään kaikenlaista. Onneksi ratikkapuolella valtaosa kuljettajista tuntuu edustavan aivan toisenlaista näkemystä.


Eivät ne taukotilat mitään salaisia oikeasti, jokaisessa ammatissa nyt vain on paikka, jossa saa vetää päivän tauoilla henkeä ja latautua uuteen työrupeamaan. Sitä paitsi, esim. kahvitunti on lakisääteisesti määritelty sellaiseksi, ettei silloin edes saisi tehdä mitään töihin liittyvää. Tuskin minkään ammatin edustaja haluaa ylimääräisiä "säheltäjiä" tällöin tiloihin pyörimään, tuskin edes ratikkakuskit.

En usko, että valtaosa palstan "ammattilaisista" on mitenkään harrastajakielteisiä, mutta nykypäivänä kun ei vain voi olla liian sinisilmäinen varsinkaan varikolla pyörivien "ylimääräisten" henkilöiden kanssa. Kuten sanottua, itse olen erittäin harrastajamyönteinen, ja vaihdan mielelläni mielipiteitä asioista. Mutta onko varikolla moiseen se oikea paikka, voidaan olla montaa mieltä.




> Onko käynyt mielessä, että nuo huolimattomasti säilytetyt tavarat ovat yhtä hyvin voineet lähteä kolleegan matkaan?


Tähän vastasinkin jo edellisessä viestissä, etten ainakaan itse jätä mitään arvotavaroitani hetkeksikään vartioimatta, olin sitten tauolla tai en. Itse niistä viimekädessä on vastuussa, epärehellisiä kun mahtuu joka ammattikuntaan, valitettavasti. Se ei silti poissulje sitä, etteikö joku ulkopuolinen olisi voinut tavaroita viedä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta jos kuljettaja tai liikennejohtaja (tai joku muu kyseisen bussiyhtiön/varikon esimies) lupaa, että varikolle saa tulla, niin silloin en näe siinä mitään ongelmaa.


Riippuu varmasti ihan yhtiöstä, kellä on lupa päästää vieraita varikolle. Olisin kuitenkin taipuvainen uskomaan, että ainakaan isoissa yhtiöissä kuljettajilla ei ole siihen lupaa.




> Tätä ketjua lukiessa tulee kyllä mieleen, että mahtaa bussinkuljettajien taukotilat olla sveitsiläisen pankin holviakin salaisempia paikkoja. Harrastajakielteinen asenne pistää miettimään kaikenlaista.


Minä uskoisin, että kyse on ensisijaisesti periaatteesta. Firman kiinteistö on firman kiinteistö eikä sinne ole muilla asiaa (samassa rakennuksessa saattaa toki olla muuta toimintaa, vaikkapa salibandya tai autokatsastusta, minkä vuoksi kuka vaan voi tulla pihalle  :Wink: ).
Aidosti harrastajakielteisiäkin firmoja kyllä on. Paljon on varmasti kiinni siitä, millaisen kuvan firman johto on saanut harrastajista. Jos ensikosketus harrastajiin tapahtuu epämieluisissa merkeissä, niin se helposti pilaa koko harrastajakunnan maineen. Siksi ymmärrän hyvin vriston esittämän huolen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tähän vastasinkin jo edellisessä viestissä, etten ainakaan itse jätä mitään arvotavaroitani hetkeksikään vartioimatta, olin sitten tauolla tai en.


Jep, minusta Duracellin viesti vaan oli niin avoimen vihamielinen ja vihjailussaan inhottava, että se vaati kommentoimaan.

----------


## vristo

> Tätä ketjua lukiessa tulee kyllä mieleen, että mahtaa bussinkuljettajien taukotilat olla sveitsiläisen pankin holviakin salaisempia paikkoja. Harrastajakielteinen asenne pistää miettimään kaikenlaista. Onneksi ratikkapuolella valtaosa kuljettajista tuntuu edustavan aivan toisenlaista näkemystä.


Tässä on yksi ero, raitiovaunut mielletään verovaroin rahoitetuiksi, julkiseksi omaisuudeksi. Niiden hankintakin on täysin julkista puuhaa, jota voi netissä seurata mm. HKL-johtokunnan kokouksia seuraamalla, kuten myös vaikkapa SRS:n uutissivuilta. Yksityiset bussiyhtiöiden toimitilat ja bussit, vaikka ajavatkin HSL:n tilaamaa sopimusliikennettä, ovat kyseisten yhtiöiden yksityistä omaisuutta. Niiden työntekijät ovat heidän "omaisuuttaan", töissä ollessaan. "Kenen leipää syöt, sen lauluja laulat", kuuluu vanha suomalainen sanontakin. Ennenmuinoin, kun HKL hallitsi bussiliikennettäkin oli sen toiminta yhtä julkista kuin raitioliikenteenkin ja bussitkin hankittiin samallalailla julkisina hankintoina.

Minä en koe olevani "harrastajakielteinen", päinvastoin. Mun kyydissäni on olleet lukemattomat joukkoliikenneharrastajat, tunnen heitä paljon, olen ollut pitkään on vaikkapa SRS:n jäsen ja olen ylläpitänyt omaa harrastustani jokaisessa elämäntilanteessani. Mutta ymmärrän hyvin, että on kollegoita, jotka eivät ajattele samoin. Se on vain hyväksyttävä, joukkoliikenneharrastajana joukkoliikenneyrityksessä, jossa on satamäärin työtovereita. Joskus alkuaikoina puhelin harrasteasioista avoimemminkin, mutta siinä tulee aika nopeasti leimatuksi jonkinasteiseksi "hörhöksi" kollegoiden keskuudessa. Olen ollut myös ratikkakuskien taukotiloissa ja jutellut heidän kanssaan, enkä näe, että he olisivat mitenkään erilaisia. Sattuu ehkäpä vain, että sinun tuttavapiirissäsi, nimimerkki "339-DF", on enimmäkseen niitä harrastajamyönteisempiä kuljettajia. Mutta varmasti löytyy myös ns. "arskoja", jotka "poistavat varmistimen, kun kuulevat sanan harrastaja".

Minusta olemme sitoutuneet tiettyyn lojaalisuuteen työnantajaamme kohtaan, allekirjoittaessamme työsopimuksemme ja meidän odotetaan toimivan sen mukaan. Kuten sanoin: se on minulle tärkeä työ, enkä anna minkään asian pilata sitä, että minulla on kunnia työskennellä HSL-liikenteen parissa, edustamani sopimusliikennöitsijän palveluksessa.




> Onko käynyt mielessä, että nuo huolimattomasti säilytetyt tavarat ovat yhtä hyvin voineet lähteä kolleegan matkaan?
> Pidän myös aika erikoisena, jos arvotavaraa, mukaan lukien jopa rahastuslaukkuja, jätetään taukotilassa lojumaan esim. wc-käynnin ajaksi.


Oli joskus kuulema aika, jolloin Rautatientorin taukotuvassakaan ei ollut reppulokeroita, vaan kuljettajien rahastusreput heittiin pinoon ruokailun ajaksi ja kun töihin palattiin, niin sieltä jokainen kaivoi omansa. Pitkäkyntisiä ei ollut (näin ainakin muinaiset, jo eläkkeelle jääneet kollegat tarinoivat  :Wink: ).

Nykyään on toisin ja vaikkapa pukukaapin päälle unohtunut kännykkä saattaa kadota jälkiä jättämättä. Minä usein ihmettelen, että kenen toimesta? Jos on kollega, niin todella syvältä on sellaisen asenne. Kukaan ei ole jäänyt kiinni, eikä kukaan tiedä asiasta mitään. 

Nykyään on toki lukollisen reppulokerot, eikä mitään pidä jättää, en ainakaan itse jätä, syötiksi. Vessaankin otetaan kaikki kamat mukaan. Mutta, on se mielestäni väärin, ettei työtoveriinkaan voi enää välttämättä luottaa. Saati sitten täysin ulkopuolisiin. Parempi pelata varman päälle, niin ei tule murheita.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:04 ----------

Vielä yksi kysmys, kun "339-DF" sen heitti päähäni:
Voiko vaikkapa ratikkakuskien taukotilaan Hakaniemeen tai Töölön varikolle marssia sisään kuka vaan, tuosta vain? Voiko tuoda kavereita?En usko hetkeäkään, että voi, mutta jospa foorumin spåra-ammattilaiset valistaisivat?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä uskoisin, että kyse on ensisijaisesti periaatteesta. [...] Aidosti harrastajakielteisiäkin firmoja kyllä on. Paljon on varmasti kiinni siitä, millaisen kuvan firman johto on saanut harrastajista. Jos ensikosketus harrastajiin tapahtuu epämieluisissa merkeissä, niin se helposti pilaa koko harrastajakunnan maineen. Siksi ymmärrän hyvin vriston esittämän huolen.


Juu, mä en kritisoikaan varsinaisesti tässä topikissa esitettyjä asioita. Kritisoin sitä tapaa, jolla ne esitetään ja sitä sävyä ja asennetta, joka joistain kirjoituksista paistaa läpi.

----------


## zige94

> Niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huudetaan. Viimeisen puolentoista vuoden aikana täällä on ollut kovasti äänessä varsinkin nuoria kirjoittajia, jotka jopa hieman uhoten kirjoittavat kaikenlaista päätöntä eivätkä ota kuuleviin korviinsa hienovaraisia vihjeitä siitä, että saattaisivat olla väärässä tai ettei ketään vaan kiinnosta. Kyllä sellaiseen pitääkin tarttua, kun en minäkään viitsi kaikkia niitä viestejä tuhota. Tämä kommentti ei toki koske kaikkia nuoria kirjoittajia, esim. Joonas Pion kirjoituksissa on hyvää analyyttista otetta. Ja kaikilla nuorilla ikä varmasti hoitaa tehtävänsä ja ymmärrys jossakin vaiheessa kasvaa.


Noh, nyt kun sen selkeästi kohdistat minuun niin sano se vielä suoraan sitten kaikkien kuullen tässä näin yleisesti... Sanon suoraan, vaikka välillä saat hermoni kireellle ja jotkin muut "ammattilaiset" en sitä ala täällä kellekkään suodattaa tai suoraan tiettyyn henkilöön kohdistaa (duracell oli nyt harvinainen poikkeustapaus kun ihan selkeesti aloitti huonolla ja syyttävällä asenteellaan). Ja kuten itse mainitsin, jos joku kommentoi jotain niin otan palautteen vastaan mielelläni. Mutta sitten jos suoraan syljetään päälle "kirjotat ihan pas*aa tänne" jne. niin kyllä se pistää vihaksi... Esimerkiksi oli juuri vähän aikaa sitten se huomioni siitä että kun kiihtyvyyttä on rajoitettu muihin autoihin verrattuna (vertailuna oli Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:t saman firman moniin muihin autoihin) niin se vaikuttaa matka-aikaan, välillä jopa enemmän huomattavammin) niin siinähän erään toisen firman kuljettaja tuli pätemään ettei näin voi olla koska itse on ajanut toisen firman autoja eikä ole saanut ikinä niin tapahtumaan jne. Hänelläkin oli kokemus VAIN ja AINOASTAAN oman firman autosta ja sillä yritti päteä. Ei hän voinut tietää oikeasti miten toisen firman autoilla on tilanne. Jokainen itse tietää että jokaikinen bussi mitä liikennöi on erilainen. Jokainen voi etsiä identtisiä busseja loppuelämänsä, tuskin tulee löytämään ainakaan ennen vuotta 2050.

----------


## Jussi

> Yksityisalue on aina yksityisalue. Ainakin meillä varikon portilla on liikennemerkein osoitettu alueen olevan yksityisaluetta joka mun ymmärryksen mukaan tarkoittaa sitä ettei sinne ole mtn asiaa ilman lupaa.


Yksityisalue-kyltti ei sinällään kiellä tai salli kenellekään yhtään mitään. Piha-alueille ei lähtökohtaisesti ole lupa mennä, sen sijaan esimerkiksi yksityisessä omistuksessa olevassa metsässä saa lain mukaan vapaasti liikkua (jalan tai suksilla), vaikka joka puussa olisi kieltokyltti.

----------


## Compact

> ... en anna "perhealennuksia" perheelleni, sukulaisilleni tai tuttavilleni (minusta moraalisesti väärin muita matkustajia kohtaan), jos sattuvat joskus kyytiini...


Mitenkäs oli kerran, kun hogattiin Kaisaniemen kansiksen pysäkillä ja sain dösakyydin Rautatientorille  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja kuten itse mainitsin, jos joku kommentoi jotain niin otan palautteen vastaan mielelläni.


En malta tässä vaiheessa olla mainitsematta erästä keskustelua, jossa sinä väitit, että vanha lähijunayksikkö ajeli lähes 120 km/h jokaisella asemavälillä Pasilan ja Helsingin väliä lukuunottamatta. Tähän kun korjasin, että korkeintaan vain muutamassa paikassa se on mahdollista (myöhemmin itse asiassa vähän testailin keskikuormaisella junalla, ja totesin osan listaamistakin paikoista olevan mahdottomia), niin sinun reaktiosi asiaan oli: "Väitätkö minua valehtelijaksi?"

En äkkiseltään keksi, mikä olisi tylympi reaktio asialliseen ammattilaisen palautteeseen...

----------


## Mikle

> Noh, nyt kun sen selkeästi kohdistat minuun niin sano se vielä suoraan sitten kaikkien kuullen tässä näin yleisesti... Sanon suoraan, vaikka välillä saat hermoni kireellle ja jotkin muut "ammattilaiset"


Sori, että huutelen täältä takaa vaikket kommenttiasi minulle esittänytkään. Ei näistä nettikeskusteluista mitään pultteja kannata ottaa! Ja ei täällä kai kukaan pakolla notku. Sen verran lisää silti pyytämättä kommentoin, että kuukankon heitto "niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huutaa", pätee aika monessa asiassa. 
Esimerkkinä: jos minä olisin kiinnostunut kauppojen kassapäätteiden tekniikasta ja olisin lukenut eri malleista kaiken saamani materiaalin, en osaisi hirveästi suuttua jos joku kassatytsy kommentoisi ammattitaidon ja kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänellä tämän ja tuon päätteen toimintaa :Smile:  No, ehkä itseasiassa olisin tällaiseen tilaisuuteen joutuessani jopa hyvilläni, heh! Enkä minä nimittäisi häntä "ammattilaiseksi" vaan ammattilaiseksi! Saattaisi sitten olla mukavampi mennä sinne kauppaan asioimaan uudemmankin kerran :Cool: 

Ja vielä lisään sen verran, en varsinaisesti Zige94:n asiaan vaan tuohon taukotiloissa vierailuun liittyen; jos edelleen harrastaisin niiden kaupan kassakoneiden bongailua ja tekniikkaa niin pitäisikö mun päästä niiden kassatytsyjen taukotiloihin tosta vaan? :Cool: 




> Jokainen itse tietää että jokaikinen bussi mitä liikennöi on erilainen.


Minähän en ole bussia ajanut metriäkään, mutta kysyn onko mitenkin yleistä, että jonkun liikennöitsijän samantyyppinen ja -ikäinen bussi on erilainen kuin jonkun toisen lafkan?
Kuormureitahan voi tilata lukemattomilla eri spekseillä vaikka kyseessä olisi sama perusalusta. Käytännössä kuitenkin väitän samaan tarkoitukseen hommattujen saman mallisarjan(lisäys: tietyt koneet, sama määrä akseleita jne..) esim MB Actrosin autojen olevan hyvinkin samanlaisia,  olivatpa sitten eri firman tilaamia. Ja Actrosilla on sentään tullut ajettua hieman enemmän kuin bussilla :Cool: 

Tämä siis näin ystävällishenkisenä keventävänä välikommenttina!

----------


## vristo

> Mitenkäs oli kerran, kun hogattiin Kaisaniemen kansiksen pysäkillä ja sain dösakyydin Rautatientorille


Sait kiinni "tuttujen suosimisesta", mutta pidän huolen, ettei toistu  :Wink: . 

Huom! Oletin (ja oletan vieläkin) toki, että Suomen joukkoliikenneharrastajajien eliittiin kuuluvalla henkilöllä on voimassa oleva matkakortti taskussaan, eikö vain  :Wink: ?

----------


## zige94

> En malta tässä vaiheessa olla mainitsematta erästä keskustelua, jossa sinä väitit, että vanha lähijunayksikkö ajeli lähes 120 km/h jokaisella asemavälillä Pasilan ja Helsingin väliä lukuunottamatta. Tähän kun korjasin, että korkeintaan vain muutamassa paikassa se on mahdollista (myöhemmin itse asiassa vähän testailin keskikuormaisella junalla, ja totesin osan listaamistakin paikoista olevan mahdottomia), niin sinun reaktiosi asiaan oli: "Väitätkö minua valehtelijaksi?"
> 
> En äkkiseltään keksi, mikä olisi tylympi reaktio asialliseen ammattilaisen palautteeseen...


Se jääkin ikuiseksi mysteeriksi miten näin kävi... Harmi ettei tuo laite tallenna GPS-tietoja. Ja pyydän anteeksi tuon kertaista.. Sillo taisi olla hermot kireellä henk.kohtaisista syistä ja satuit juuri väärään aikaan kommentoimaan kirjoitustani...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:40 ----------

En jaksanu sitä aikaisempaa kirjoitusta lainailla ja pätkiä  :Very Happy:  Mutta tottakai saat huudella väliin. Tuossa/noissa viesteissäni ei ollut niinkään edelleenkään kyse siitä että korjaillaan jos harrastaja kertoo jotain väärin, vaan se asenne miten silloin käyttäydytään on se joka pistää vihakse. Ei edelleenkään se että korjaillaan, niinkuin olen sanonut, viestejäni saa tulla paikkaamaan ja korjaamaan, kunhan sen tekee asiallisesti!  :Smile: 




> Minähän en ole bussia ajanut metriäkään, mutta kysyn onko mitenkin yleistä, että jonkun liikennöitsijän samantyyppinen ja -ikäinen bussi on erilainen kuin jonkun toisen lafkan?
> Kuormureitahan voi tilata lukemattomilla eri spekseillä vaikka kyseessä olisi sama perusalusta. Käytännössä kuitenkin väitän samaan tarkoitukseen hommattujen saman mallisarjan(lisäys: tietyt koneet, sama määrä akseleita jne..) esim MB Actrosin autojen olevan hyvinkin samanlaisia,  olivatpa sitten eri firman tilaamia. Ja Actrosilla on sentään tullut ajettua hieman enemmän kuin bussilla
> 
> Tämä siis näin ystävällishenkisenä keventävänä välikommenttina!


Ja sitten tuohon lainaukseen... Siinä väittelyssä oli kyse vieläpä sellaisesta bussityypistä mitä ko. kuljettajan firmalla ei edes ole, sen edeltäjää kyllä. Nobina on ainoa firma pääkaupunkiseudulla jolla on B7RLE Volvo 8500LE:tä... Kuva vielä ko. bussista, jotta sinäkin, Mikle, tiedät varmasti mistä puhutaan  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Sait kiinni "tuttujen suosimisesta", mutta pidän huolen, ettei toistu . 
> 
> Huom! Oletin (ja oletan vieläkin) toki, että Suomen joukkoliikenneharrastajien eliittiin kuuluvalla henkilöllä on voimassa oleva matkakortti taskussaan, eikö vain ?


Ei minulla ole kuin Rautatie-kortti taskussa. Kaikki spora/dösamatkat pitää maksaa paikanpäällä leimaamalla. Kiitos kuitenkin sinulle kun pääsin turvallisesti ohjauksessasi sen viimeisen pysäkinvälin. Et siis varmaankaan sitä tiennyt, että olin pummilla kyydissäsi, eli ei koskaan saa "olettaa". Mutta eipähän tarvinnut mennä läpi "vaarallisen" Kaisaniemen puiston jalkaisin.

----------


## SD202

> Ei minulla ole kuin Rautatie-kortti taskussa. Kaikki spora/dösamatkat pitää maksaa paikanpäällä leimaamalla. Kiitos kuitenkin sinulle kun pääsin turvallisesti ohjauksessasi sen viimeisen pysäkinvälin. Et siis varmaankaan sitä tiennyt, että olin pummilla kyydissäsi, eli ei koskaan saa "olettaa". Mutta eipähän tarvinnut mennä läpi "vaarallisen" Kaisaniemen puiston jalkaisin.


Onkos tämä niitä tilanteita, kun molempien teidän harrastajalisenssi pitäisi laittaa hyllylle?  :Wink: 

Takaisin aiheeseen: omien kokemusteni mukaan suosittelen aina ilmoittautumaan toimistossa, mikäli aikeena on katsella ja/tai kuvata varikon kalustoa. Etenkin ulkomailla. Toisessa valtiossa sijaitsevan varikon henkilökunta saattaa jopa olla otettuja siitä, että joku on ulkomailta saakka tullut katselemaan heidän kalustoaan ja kohtelu on sitten todella ystävällistä. Mutta varautukaa yllättäviin kysymyksiin: jokunen vuosi sitten minulle esitettiin Deutsche Bahnin Kemptenin varikolla kysymys, että vieläkö teillä on Nohabin vetureita liikenteessä?  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Noh, nyt kun sen selkeästi kohdistat minuun niin sano se vielä suoraan sitten kaikkien kuullen tässä näin yleisesti...


En kohdistanut pelkästään sinuun ja siksi toivottavasti moni muukin ottaa viestistä opikseen.

Kannattaa muistaa, että mutu ei ole faktaa ja muutama omakohtainen kokemus ei vielä anna kovin kummoisia perusteita yleistämiselle. Jos toinen kirjoittaja kumoaa tuollaisilla perusteilla esitetyt väitteet, niin kyllä ne olisi vain syytä hyväksyä, jos ei itseltä löydy tarkempaa tukea väitteilleen. Missään nimessä ei saisi ainakaan alkaa vängätä vastaan ilman lisäperusteita.

Silloin kun lähtee esittämään mielipiteitään julkisesti, niin pitää myös olla valmis saamaan kritiikkiä eikä siitä saa mennä hermot kireälle.

----------


## Bussipoika

Olen menossa 1.11 Mikkeliin, ja siellä kiinnostaisi käydä Savonlinjan varikolla. Onko varikolle mitään mahdollisuutta päästä, etenkin kun kyseessä on pyhäpäivä? Jos SL:n varikolle on edes pienet mahdollisuudet päästä, niin mihin voisin laittaa sähköpostia yms. kysyäkseni lupaa?

----------


## killerpop

> Olen menossa 1.11 Mikkeliin, ja siellä kiinnostaisi käydä Savonlinjan varikolla. Onko varikolle mitään mahdollisuutta päästä, etenkin kun kyseessä on pyhäpäivä? Jos SL:n varikolle on edes pienet mahdollisuudet päästä, niin mihin voisin laittaa sähköpostia yms. kysyäkseni lupaa?


Laita viestisi ensisijaisesti liikenne (at) savonlinja-yhtiot.fi, tarkenna toki jo ytimekkkäästi viestin otsikkoon mistä kyse, kerro itse viestissä tarkempi kuvaus mitä vierailusi koskee, mitä kuvaat yms, niin eiköhän tuolta meililaatikosta siirretä viesti sopivalle taholle. Ja tosiaan kannattaa toimia jo heti, eikä vasta pari päivää aiemmin.

----------


## Tenava

> Olen menossa 1.11 Mikkeliin, ja siellä kiinnostaisi käydä Savonlinjan varikolla. Onko varikolle mitään mahdollisuutta päästä, etenkin kun kyseessä on pyhäpäivä? Jos SL:n varikolle on edes pienet mahdollisuudet päästä, niin mihin voisin laittaa sähköpostia yms. kysyäkseni lupaa?


Toimitusjohtaja Raimo O. Honkanen 0201415501

Liiketoiminta Johtaja  Kai Honkanen 0201415502

Mä soittaisin Raimolle ne on  kuitenkin sen autoja ja toimitilat on myös hänen omia.

----------


## Bussihullu

Hei,

onko kellään tietoa, että mitkä liikennöitsijät päästävät (tai päästävätkö mitkään) individuaaleja vierailemaan varikolle ja busseihin, toki jonkun valvonnassa siis?

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Hei,
> 
> onko kellään tietoa, että mitkä liikennöitsijät päästävät (tai päästävätkö mitkään) individuaaleja vierailemaan varikolle ja busseihin, toki jonkun valvonnassa siis?


Noin 3,5 vuotta sitten eräs HelB:n kuski antoi minulle numeronsa, ja sanoi että jos vain laitan hänelle viestiä, niin pääsen kiertelemään Ruskeasuon varikolla joku kerta. Yleisistä käytännöistä en kyllä tiedä missään yhtiössä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Pohjolan Liikenteen varikot ovat Nogo alueita. Siellä ei harrastajia kaivata, tai muitakaan ulkopuolisia. Tästä on herra Alanko antanut selkeät ohjeet. PL käsittelee harrastajia matkustajina, jotka unohtuneet autoon, ja täsmentää, että auto on käytävä läpi matkustajien varalta kääntöpaikalle tultaessa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mites on Turussa?

----------


## onni

> Mites on Turussa?


Kyllä ainakin paikalliset liikennöijät päästää pihoille, kun kysyy luvan toimistosta tai joltain vastuuhenkilöltä. Joskus jopa pääsee talliin katsomaan mitä siellä on.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pohjolan Liikenteen varikot ovat Nogo alueita. Siellä ei harrastajia kaivata, tai muitakaan ulkopuolisia. Tästä on herra Alanko antanut selkeät ohjeet. PL käsittelee harrastajia matkustajina, jotka unohtuneet autoon, ja täsmentää, että auto on käytävä läpi matkustajien varalta kääntöpaikalle tultaessa.


Jännä nähdä mitä asialle tapahtuu sitten, kun sir Alanko jää eläkkeelle, kun hän on ymmärtääkseni jo yli 60. En ihmettelis jos tää vuosi on hänen viimeinen vuotensa firman toimarina.

----------


## toson

Miksi pitäisi päästä varikolle? Autot näet liikenteessä ja jos sinulla on lippu pääset jopa kyytiin.On turvallisuusriski että varikkoalueilla pyörii sinne kuulumattomia henkilöitä.

----------


## Rantamörkö

Eletään epävarmaa aikaa. Aikaa jolloin liikennöitsijät taistelevat olemassaolostaan, rajoittavat asiakasmääriään, ylityöllistävät resurssejaan sekä korjaavat autojaan ilkivallan jäljiltä. Ilkivaltaa jota jotkin harrastajat tekevät. 

On se sitten hupiajolle varastettu bussi, tuhopoltto varikolla tai vaahtosammutin auton sisällä, jokainen tapahtuma vie kauemmaksi entisistä ajoista jolloin kehen tahansa pystyi luottamaan olemaan asiallinen. 

Sähköpostilla kannattaa asiallisesti yrittää lähestyä mutta itsekin harrastajana ymmärrän silti hyvin, että kaikkialle - tai edes minnekään - saattaa olla vaikeaa päästä. Erityisesti aikana jälkeen koronan.

----------


## Zambo

> Miksi pitäisi päästä varikolle? Autot näet liikenteessä ja jos sinulla on lippu pääset jopa kyytiin.On turvallisuusriski että varikkoalueilla pyörii sinne kuulumattomia henkilöitä.


Mielestäni alan harrastajat ovat osa yritysten sidosryhmää. Monista meistä/heistä on tullut linja-autonkuljettajia tai muita alaan sidoksissa olevia henkilöitä, kuten liikennesuunnittelijoita tai jopa edenneet alan esimies- ja johtotehtäviin. Kiinnostus alaa kohtaan johtaa usein myös parempaan tietoon ja työmotivaatioon, joka parhaassa tapauksessa kehittää koko toimialaa.

Vierailuja (esim. ryhmille) voidaan järjestää vaarallisempiin ja salaisempiinkin kohteisiin kuin bussivarikoille, kaikkihan on vain halusta kiinni.

----------


## vaajy

> Mielestäni alan harrastajat ovat osa yritysten sidosryhmää. Monista meistä/heistä on tullut linja-autonkuljettajia tai muita alaan sidoksissa olevia henkilöitä, kuten liikennesuunnittelijoita tai jopa edenneet alan esimies- ja johtotehtäviin. Kiinnostus alaa kohtaan johtaa usein myös parempaan tietoon ja työmotivaatioon, joka parhaassa tapauksessa kehittää koko toimialaa.
> 
> Vierailuja (esim. ryhmille) voidaan järjestää vaarallisempiin ja salaisempiinkin kohteisiin kuin bussivarikoille, kaikkihan on vain halusta kiinni.


Olen joskus päässyt Pirkkalan varikolle Ei linjalla -kyltein Marjan kanssa. Se on tosin perusvarikko, joten hirveästi nähtävää ei siellä ollut, mutta matka oli se kokemus tässä.

Kuulemma ei saisi ajaa Ei linjalla asiakkaiden kanssa, mutta teki kerran poikkeuksen kun oli muutamasta pysäkistä kyse.

Esim. linjalla 8 olisi kiva palata moottoritietä Pirkkalaan, mutta 17.07 bussi Pirkkalasta ei jatka Haukiluomasta enää Pirkkalaan linjalla, joten jouduin siirtymään 18.20 Paunun autoon  :Very Happy: 
Marja meni Pirkkalaan sieltä yksin moottoritietä, nopea reitti.

Aika usein juttelemme ko. kuljettajan kanssa, ja hän on kertonut paljon varikoista, busseista ja välillä saanut autotkin tarkistaa ennen kuin hän ajoi ne varikolle ettei jäänyt muilta tavaroita tai rahaa.
Nekalan varikolla olisi kyllä unelmaa käydä. Harmi kun täältä Paunut lähtee niin ei ole enää kyseinen kuljettaja reiteillä kesäkuusta. On ollut ihania reissuja hänen kanssa!
Hän ei ole Nekalan varikon kuljettaja, vaihtaa varmaan liikennöitsijää kun Pirkkalan varikko loppuu. Työmatka pitenisi muuten nelinkertaiseksi nykyiseen verrattuna... kun nyt pääsee töihin moottoritietä vartissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:54 ----------




> Mielestäni alan harrastajat ovat osa yritysten sidosryhmää. Monista meistä/heistä on tullut linja-autonkuljettajia tai muita alaan sidoksissa olevia henkilöitä, kuten liikennesuunnittelijoita tai jopa edenneet alan esimies- ja johtotehtäviin. Kiinnostus alaa kohtaan johtaa usein myös parempaan tietoon ja työmotivaatioon, joka parhaassa tapauksessa kehittää koko toimialaa.
> 
> Vierailuja (esim. ryhmille) voidaan järjestää vaarallisempiin ja salaisempiinkin kohteisiin kuin bussivarikoille, kaikkihan on vain halusta kiinni.


Juuri tällä tavalla sinne pääsee varikolle sataprosenttisen varmasti.

HS Metro teki joskus hyvän jutun vanhan ajan ystävästä, joka oli siis samanlainen bussifani kuin minä, tosin sillä erotuksella että asuu HSL- ja minä Nysse-alueella.



On nykyään bussikuski  :Smile:  Luulisi, että varikot on jo tuttuja kuin itse bussitkin.

----------

